# We could be next.



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*yep*

I agree...Obama is bad news to gun owners.Hec..He's bad news period!
You can count on my vote not going his way.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's something new and different!! LOL!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

The US goverment could never take away guns entirely. True, the _might_ be able to limit them somewhat, but as far as your hunting arms, don't bet on it.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

I like my guns as much as the next guy. I hunt I fish I camp. However, I don't understand how someone can cast a vote as important as picking our president based on some notion that a democrat will take away our guns. It makes me sick. The current administration put thousands of brave men and women in the line of fire with information that has been proven to be a lie, then when some of them come home injured, it casts them aside withholding benefits or dumping them in some understaffed dirty VA hospital that isn't fit for a dog. Marines still , after 5 years, don't all have adequate body armor. The list could go on and on, but at least WE have our hunting guns, safe from a group that has no intentions of taking them anyway. And remember, if McCain gets elected, don't place camp too close to those oil rigs.


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

garrickt said:


> I like my guns as much as the next guy. I hunt I fish I camp. However, I don't understand how someone can cast a vote as important as picking our president based on some notion that a democrat will take away our guns. It makes me sick. The current administration put thousands of brave men and women in the line of fire with information that has been proven to be a lie, then when some of them come home injured, it casts them aside withholding benefits or dumping them in some understaffed dirty VA hospital that isn't fit for a dog. Marines still , after 5 years, don't all have adequate body armor. The list could go on and on, but at least WE have our hunting guns, safe from a group that has no intentions of taking them anyway. And remember, if McCain gets elected, don't place camp too close to those oil rigs.


Not going to start a argument...just agree to disagree on this one...I guess.
Do some research on NRA involement on gun issues in the US...:zip:


----------

